# Deer



## sprucegum (Nov 21, 2015)

What do you call a deer with no eyes?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 21, 2015)

The opposite of this son of a $&@!?...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have no ideer....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 21, 2015)

Dinner? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

What do you call a deer with no legs and no eyes?


----------



## justallan (Nov 22, 2015)

A John Deere

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

justallan said:


> A John Deere


Good one I bet Rip has the answer I am looking for. Like I always have said grass is green tractors are Red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hmm....still no ideer. 


What do you call a fish with no eyes?


----------



## justallan (Nov 22, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....still no ideer.
> 
> 
> What do you call a fish with no eyes?


fsh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2015)

justallan said:


> fsh




Winner winner fsh dinner....


----------



## justallan (Nov 22, 2015)

WOO-HOO! It has finally paid off being a smart-ass.
Even a blind dog find a fsh on occasion. You see what I did there......blind dog........fsh..........eyes.........I's..........oh hell, I need to go do something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

still no eye deer is what the 7 year old kid told me when he sprung this on me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....still no ideer.





sprucegum said:


> still no eye deer is what the 7 year old kid told me when he sprung this on me



What do Eye wn?



See? No i....hahahaha


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Where's the boo hiss button....I wana nominate myself on that one...lol


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2015)

The kids dad then asked me what you call a deer with no eyes no legs and no testicles ? Probably won't be posting the answer but I bet the sharper minds among use can figure it out.


----------

